# Looking for info about Short Loan



## Pardeep665 (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi,
I am uni student and my fees is due next month. so is there any institute,bank or firm that provides short or small loans on interest of around $1000-2000 with no security. I know about the student credit card by banks but due to my financial instability, my application is rejected so i am looking for any organisation in Brisbane who can provide a short loan on interest to me without going through my financial assessment. I look forward to your positive response. thanks


----------



## olivetreez (May 30, 2013)

hi why don't you ask your Professors? maybe there are available loans for students in your university.


----------



## oompaloompa (Jun 17, 2013)

Hi,
I would suggest u read up more about short term loans. The interest rates/fees are astronomical. As @olivetreez has mentioned, speak with your uni/college. They may have someone who is able to help.


----------



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

I think there is a students union movement in Australia - perhaps they could help you?


----------

